# dative + нужно + ?



## dePrades

Привет!

Я учила, что структура с "нужно": дат. + нужен/а/о/ы + им. н

Например:

мне нужна пауза
 мне нужна паузу

но сегодня я нашла фразу: "мне тебя нужно", где субъект (ты) по-испански на винетельный падеж. Почему? Есть что-нибудь, что я не поняла?


----------



## Doktor Zlo

"мне тебя нужно" - это полное предложение или просто одна часть предложения?


----------



## dePrades

По-моему, это полное предложение (например http://www.stihi.ru/2013/07/19/6123). Если нет так, как по русски "I need you"?


----------



## VicNicSor

dePrades said:


> По-моему, это полное предложение (например http://www.stihi.ru/2013/07/19/6123). Если нет так, как по русски "I need you"?


I need you -- Ты мне нужен.
"мне тебя нужно" is quite awkward, rather grammatically incorrect. But using it in a poem/lyrics can be justified. 
By the way, "Мне тебя мало" (the first line of this poem) sounds much better. "*Мне* тебя мало" = "*Мне *тебя не хватает".


----------



## Lotto74

dePrades said:


> но сегодня я нашла фразу: "мне тебя нужно", где субъект (ты) по-испански на винетельный падеж. Почему? Есть что-нибудь, что я не поняла?



Нет, вы все понимаете правильно. Просто это некорректно построенная фраза. Правильно: "ты мне нужен".

Учтите, что изучать язык по форумам очень опасно. Вы можете встретить самые разные варианты написания фраз и слов, в том числе совершенно неверные. Русский язык сложен не только для иностранцев, но и для самих русских. Иногда, читая русские сообщения на форумах, я вообще не могу понять, что человек хочет сказать.


----------



## Maroseika

Сравните:

Мне нужен отдых.
Мне нужна машина.
Мне нужно зеркало.
Мне нужно воды (немного воды).
Мне нужно немного отдыха.

То есть со словом "нужно" в среднем роде возможны 2 варианта: нужен предмет целиком и нужен частично. Как раз в последнем случае "нужно" требует родительного падежа (партитив).

Теперь посмотрим на контекст, в котором вам попалась эта фраза:

Мне тебя нужно,
Нужно немножечко,
Всего лишь какие-то
crossПол-чайные ложечки.

Таким образом, родительный падеж тут использован правильно (а вот "пол-чайные ложечки" - нет).


----------



## dePrades

Спасибо всем за помочь! 

Но теперь у меня новая провлема.




VikNikSor said:


> I need you -- Ты мне нужен.



Это всегда "нужен"? Другими словами, если "ты" - девушка, тогда можно "Ты мне нужна", или это всегда "Ты мне нужен"?


----------



## FreedomOfFire

dePrades said:


> Это всегда "нужен"? Другими словами, если "ты" - девушка, тогда можно "Ты мне нужна", или это всегда "Ты мне нужен"?



если "ты" - женского рода, то всегда говорят "Ты мне нужна".


----------



## Maroseika

dePrades said:


> Другими словами, если "ты" - девушка, тогда можно "Ты мне нужна", или это всегда "Ты мне нужен"?


Нужен, нужна, нужно - краткое прилагательное. Краткие прилагательные изменяются по родам:
Ты (женщина) прекрасна, глупа, нежна, нужна.


----------



## VicNicSor

Maroseika said:


> Мне тебя нужно,
> Нужно немножечко,
> Всего лишь какие-то
> crossПол-чайные ложечки.
> 
> Таким образом, родительный падеж тут использован правильно (а вот "пол-чайные ложечки" - нет).


Согласен. Ночью, когда я отвечал, я не читал все стихотворение и подумал что "мне тебя нужно" - это просто название, без продолжения фразы. _"Мне тебя нужно,
Нужно немножечко,"_ -- звучит нормально.


----------



## Lotto74

Maroseika said:


> Теперь посмотрим на контекст, в котором вам попалась эта фраза:
> 
> Мне тебя нужно,
> Нужно немножечко,
> 
> Таким образом, родительный падеж тут использован правильно (а вот "пол-чайные ложечки" - нет).



Не могу согласиться. "Мне тебя нужно немножечко" - это вообще не по-русски. Человек, как и личность, не является делимым на части объектом, если речь не идет о каннибализме. То есть я понимаю, что хотел(а) сказать автор, но в итоге вышло весьма коряво.


----------



## learnerr

Lotto74 said:


> Не могу согласиться. "Мне тебя нужно немножечко" - это вообще не по-русски. Человек, как и личность, не является делимым на части объектом, если речь не идет о каннибализме. То есть я понимаю, что хотел(а) сказать автор, но в итоге вышло весьма коряво.


Суть этих четырёх строчек в точности в том и состоит, что речь идёт о каннибализме (в фигуральном смысле). Так что именно это возражение не проходит.


			
				Maroseika said:
			
		

> То есть со словом "нужно" в среднем роде возможны 2 варианта: нужен  предмет целиком и нужен частично. Как раз в последнем случае "нужно"  требует родительного падежа (партитив).


Неверно для фразы "мне тебя нужно". В общем случае она вовсе не означает, что человек кому-то нужен по частям. Её смысл тот, что кому-то совершенно необходимо владеть чем-то близко ассоциированным с этим человеком — например, его присутствием.


----------



## igusarov

dePrades said:


> но сегодня я нашла фразу: "мне тебя нужно", где субъект (ты) по-испански на винетельный падеж. Почему? Есть что-нибудь, что я не поняла?


Есть два разных слова "нужно", и они играют разную роль в предложении. Одно слово - это краткое прилагательное "*нужен*". Оно изменяется по родам и числам: мальчик *нужен*, девочка *нужна*, яблоко *нужно*, все они *нужны*. А вот другое - это неизменяемый предикатив "*нужно*" и похожий на него "*надо*". Эти предикативы часто используются не сами по себе, а вместе с каким-нибудь глаголом в виде составного сказуемого, например: "мне тебя *нужно* *спросить*", "мне собаку *нужно* *покормить*". Но во многих случаях этот глагол можно опустить, если и без него понятно, о каком действии идёт речь. Все следующие пары примеров вполне корректны, и во всех них "*нужно*" можно заменить на "*надо*" без потери смысла. А зелёное прилагательное "нужен/нужна/нужно" на "надо" не заменишь - предложение станет неправильным.

"Здесь *нужна* запятая". "Запятая" - это подлежащее в именительном падеже, "нужна" - это прилагательное в роли сказуемого.
"Здесь запятую *нужно* [поставить]". Подлежащего нет, "нужно" - это сказуемое, "запятую" - это дополнение к сказуемому, оно идёт в винительном падеже.

"Ему *нужен* доктор".
"Ему *нужно* [сходить] к доктору".

"Мне *нужен*/*нужна* ты".
"Мне тебя *нужно* [иметь]".

"Мне *нужны* деньги".
"Мне *нужно* [иметь] много денег".



dePrades said:


> "мне тебя нужно", где субъект (ты) по-испански на винетельный падеж.


Так ведь дательный падеж относился к слову "мне". Оно и в этом предложении тоже в дательном падеже. Изменилось только местоимение "ты": оно из подлежащего (им.) стало дополнением (вин.).



Maroseika said:


> Таким образом, родительный падеж тут использован правильно [...]


А на мой взгляд, у местоимения "ты" он неотличим от винительного. ;-)


----------



## Maroseika

igusarov said:


> А на мой взгляд, у местоимения "ты" он неотличим от винительного. ;-)


Такая конструкция возможна и с неодушевленными предметами: Мне нужно хлеба.
Из этого можно заключить, что падеж все-таки родительный.


----------



## Maroseika

learnerr said:


> Неверно для фразы "мне тебя нужно". В общем случае она вовсе не означает, что человек кому-то нужен по частям. Её смысл тот, что кому-то совершенно необходимо владеть чем-то близко ассоциированным с этим человеком — например, его присутствием.


Разумеется, партитив тут употреблен фигурально. Но именно в этом стихотворении хорошо видно, что тут именно партитив: семантика фигурального "мне тебя нужно немножечко" соответствует грамматике.


----------



## learnerr

Maroseika said:


> Разумеется, партитив тут употреблен фигурально. Но именно в этом стихотворении хорошо видно, что тут именно партитив: семантика фигурального "мне тебя нужно немножечко" соответствует грамматике.


В стихотворении — да, без сомнения. Но в более общем случае именно такой "количественной" партитивности я не вижу в этой конструкции. Автор вполне могла намеренно указывать на общее значение параллельно с частным, объяснённым прямым текстом, и, как бы то ни было, о более общем значении немедленно вспоминаю я как читатель.


----------



## Maroseika

learnerr said:


> В стихотворении — да, без сомнения. Но в более общем случае именно такой "количественной" партитивности я не вижу в этой конструкции.



Мы обсуждаем выражение в контексте. В общем случае в одушевленных предметах, разумеется, навряд ли нуждаются по частям. Однако для неодушевленных это обычная ситуация: мне нужно воды vs мне нужна вода. Здесь партитивность очевидна.


----------



## learnerr

Maroseika said:


> Однако для неодушевленных это обычная ситуация: мне нужно воды vs мне нужна вода. Здесь партитивность очевидна.


Мне нужно лета. Мне нужно зимы. Тоже никакой партитивности.


----------



## Maroseika

learnerr said:


> Мне нужно лета. Мне нужно зимы. Тоже никакой партитивности.



Отчего ж?


----------



## learnerr

А в чём партитивность? Можно, конечно, уговорить себя, что вроде бы кому-то хочется _немножко _лета или _немножко _зимы. Но если без уговоров, то такое даже в голову не придёт.


----------



## Maroseika

learnerr said:


> А в чём партитивность? Можно, конечно, уговорить себя, что вроде бы кому-то хочется _немножко _лета или _немножко _зимы. Но если без уговоров, то такое даже в голову не придёт.



Про лето, если есть интерес, лучше продолжить в соответствующей ветке.


----------



## MaxPray

После фразы "мне тебя нужно" должен идти глагол в неопределенной форме: "мне тебя нужно спросить/поцеловать/обнять/убить (тоесть совершить действие над тобой). И даже если глагола нет (как в стихотворении) — он подразумевается, но замалчивается (придумайте сами).


----------



## Maroseika

MaxPray said:


> После фразы "мне тебя нужно" должен идти глагол в неопределенной форме: "мне тебя нужно спросить/поцеловать/обнять/убить (тоесть совершить действие над тобой). И даже если глагола нет (как в стихотворении) — он подразумевается, но замалчивается (придумайте сами).



А вы можете предложить глагол, который подразумевается в этом стихотворении? В данном случае использована конструкция, которая не подразумевает никакого глагола, потому что о  человеке фигурально говорят, как о делимом предмете.

Пример из литературы: 
"Вы вон хотели женить меня на дуре Седовой, потому только, что за нею десять тысяч приданого. На что мне ее нужно? А Полю я люблю…" [Максим Горький. Мещане (1901)]

Такая фигура речи может использоваться и для смягчения требования, то есть человеку говорят, что он нужен не целиком и полностью (Вы мне нужны), а как бы частично:
"Платонов (увидев Катю). Ты? Что тебе?
Катя (испугавшись). Ах... это вы? Мне вас нужно." [А. П. Чехов. Безотцовщина (1887)]
"― Что тебе, Никита? 
― Пожалуйста, ― мне тебя нужно". [А. Н. Толстой. Мишука Налымов (Заволжье) (1909)]


----------



## igusarov

Maroseika said:


> Такая конструкция возможна и с неодушевленными предметами: Мне нужно хлеба.
> Из этого можно заключить, что падеж все-таки родительный.


С другой стороны, можно представить ситуацию в зоомагазине: "Зачем вы мне попугая предлагаете? Мне кошку нужно". Если бы не слово "немножечко", то выбрать между родительным и винительным было бы не просто...


----------



## learnerr

igusarov said:


> С другой стороны, можно представить ситуацию в  зоомагазине: "Зачем вы мне попугая предлагаете? Мне кошку нужно". Если  бы не слово "немножечко", то выбрать между родительным и винительным  было бы не просто...


Тут даже слово "немножечко" не помогает. Потому что спервоначала оно  относится вовсе не к тому, кто нужен, а к степени нужности: "немножечко  нужно". В результате последняя строчка звучит очень неожиданно — она  существенно переосмысливает предыдущие слова. Я думаю, именно из-за  этого автор употребила формально неправильную грамматическую форму в  последней строчке из этих четырёх: слова "пол-чайные ложечки", в  общем-то, не принадлежат всей фразе целиком, они выступают сами по себе.


Maroseika said:


> Такая фигура речи может использоваться и для смягчения требования, то есть человеку говорят, что он нужен не целиком и полностью (Вы мне нужны), а как бы частично:
> "Платонов (увидев Катю). Ты? Что тебе?
> Катя (испугавшись). Ах... это вы? Мне вас нужно." [А. П. Чехов. Безотцовщина (1887)]
> "― Что тебе, Никита?
> ― Пожалуйста, ― мне тебя нужно". [А. Н. Толстой. Мишука Налымов (Заволжье) (1909)]


Maroseika, совершенно не вижу здесь никакой частичности.


----------



## Garbuz

Действительно, "мне вас нужно" - нет никакой партитивности. Но есть акцентированность на "вас", поскольку оно имплицитно противопоставлено кому-то еще, не важно персонифицировано ли это лицо или нет. (Мне вас нужно, а не Петра Семеновича).


----------

